# Gargoyles And Grotesques



## sheepthief (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any incredible gargoyles / grotesgues around the world?
Just came across this bizarre photo of a Darth Vader one that sits on Washington National Cathedral.










And there's the obvious choice, the Notre Dame de Paris gargoyles.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano (Mar 29, 2007)

House with Chimaeras in Kyiv is world famous for the demons that "guard" it.


----------



## sheepthief (Jul 24, 2007)

*Wow.*

That's a lot of gargoyles. 

Chrysler gargoyles..


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

There are some jerky monkeys on the brick expressionist highrise (from 1924) *Hansahochhaus in Cologne*, like out of the zoo :crazy:










This is the Hansahochhaus. Momentarily they build a 4-stars-hotel inside the lower floors, that gonna open next year.


----------



## sheepthief (Jul 24, 2007)

here's a creepy one fron the french quarter, new orleans...



















source


----------

